# Cap locks.



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

If you look at www.pcpitstop.com in the forums you will find a very useful tip which gives you a beep and a flash whenever you hit the Caps Lock key. If you're like me you will suddenly find half your sentence in capitals as you didn't realise that you had hit it! A very useful tip and very easy to set up. Even I could do it.!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

or, instead of telling others to look at a website, you could have just told people to check their Control panel, Accessibility Options, ToggleKeys. 
(Or even just hold down their NumLock key for 5 seconds.)


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

ChuckE said:


> or, instead of telling others to look at a website, you could have just told people to check their Control panel, Accessibility Options, ToggleKeys.
> (Or even just hold down their NumLock key for 5 seconds.)


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

You are a bit grouchy today!.I thought that the pcpitstop instructions were very clear and wanted to credit the source. By the way what does holding the numlocks key down for 5 seconds do?


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Press and hold the (Num Lk key) for 7 seconds and see what happens. Might come in handy on the Caps Lock key.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Kenny94 said:


> Press and hold the (Num Lk key) for 7 seconds and see what happens. Might come in handy on the Caps Lock key.


Doesn't do anything on my system.


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

My works John, that will turn 'Toggle Keys" on and off. It's a keyboard shortcut that should work?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Nita said:


> You are a bit grouchy today!.I thought that the pcpitstop instructions were very clear and wanted to credit the source. By the way what does holding the numlocks key down for 5 seconds do?


It is not that I'm grouchy, it is just why tell people to go somewhere else to learn something, when you could more efficiently just tell them right now? It is more expedient. If you need to give credit for something you have learned elsewhere, you can still give credit, but why direct them elsewhere to learn it? They are already right here, in this "Tech Tips & Tricks" forum.

And according to the Windows info box opening, when you successfully hold down the NumLock key for 5 seconds, it is supposed to be *5 seconds*. (I have attached a screen capture here of that box.) Plus, I just verified my PC, and it is 5 seconds, not 7. (But you can hold longer if you want to.  )

Also there are other easy-access to other Accessibility Options, like:
*Press the Shift key rapidly 5 times in a row, to turn "Sticky Keys" on.*
("Sticky Keys" are useful for people with manual dexterity problems having difficulty in holding down two or more keys at once, like with the Shift, Ctrl, Alt, or "Flag" keys.)
or
*Press and hold the right Shift key for 8 to 16 seconds to turn on "FilterKeys"*
("FilterKeys" are useful for Windows to ignore brief or repeated keystrokes - I guess that is for people who stutter when they type.)


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

ChuckE said:


> And according to the Windows info box opening, when you successfully hold down the NumLock key for 5 seconds, it is supposed to be *5 seconds*. (I have attached a screen capture here of that box.) Plus, I just verified my PC, and it is 5 seconds, not 7. (But you can hold longer if you want to.  )


I count fast ChuckE... ....


----------



## Peter Komar (Jan 18, 2007)

Nita said:


> If you look at www.pcpitstop.com in the forums you will find a very useful tip which gives you a beep and a flash whenever you hit the Caps Lock key. If you're like me you will suddenly find half your sentence in capitals as you didn't realise that you had hit it! A very useful tip and very easy to set up. Even I could do it.!


Thanks for the tip Nita


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Note that the shortcuts don't work if they're disabled in the control panel.  I got curious and went and looked. Since I have no use for that behavior, they're totally disabled.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Thanks Chuck---your way worked for me; and was quick. That CAPS LOCK is constantly and accidentally hit by me. Guess the other solutions would work also, if PC is setup for that feature to work.


----------



## zedex (Feb 8, 2006)

On my office computer I just pry off the cap locks key and cover the little plastic hole with duct tape. Have done this for three computers over 8 years and it works well. Have just bought a new lap top and am unsure if I should do that.

What do you persons think?

Bruce


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

This "person" thinks that works (removing a keycap), but I think it is just easier to not hit a key that I don't want to.

You could Google for a software solution to disabling the Caps Lock key.

Such as the one way here: http://johnhaller.com/jh/useful_stuff/disable_caps_lock/


----------



## zedex (Feb 8, 2006)

Have Mercy on the afflicted - I shake a lot

Bruce


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also use Microsoft's own utility to remap any key you like on the keyboard: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...aa-780d-4253-9e0a-e17e51db2223&DisplayLang=en


----------



## zedex (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you, I didn't know Micro Soft had such a utility. I have tried most of the others you get when you googliize the problem, they have ranged from a disaster to moderately successful.

Bruce


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

After many annoying mistakes, I have completely disabled the Caps Lock key, along with the Insert key.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG I love that word...."googilize"


----------



## zedex (Feb 8, 2006)

If You know what it means - it worked.

Bruce


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

That's something like "bettidavisize" isn't it?


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Since I am an idiot with a keyboard (no wisecracks, ok!  ) I have one that is idiot proof and shows me when I have accidently fumbled the caps lock key, which I do at least once a day!


----------

